# E. mysteriosus



## Girino (Dec 8, 2014)

I am looking to get a group of mysties but cannot find much info on their requirements or breeding habits would be grateful for any info. as I don't want to miss treat them.
I understand that they have somewhat different requirements than dendrabates such as tincs which we keep
Tell


----------



## Cornish-J (Sep 4, 2011)

No not really, I keep mine exactly the same as tincs/leucs/pums. They will need a more arboreal viv though as they love to climb 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

We probably keep a bit drier than the others,plus I'd ponder the implications of uvb for these guys,due to their natural habitat. The eggs and new hatched tads pretty tiny,and very slow to grow to morphout,say 4 to 5 months,for us. Sometimes much longer has been quoted by other keepers.but basically not so very different as J says.I also agree on the climbing. I would steer clear of very young frogs on purchase,I have had too many folks contact me about problems, at this age . Certainly have vit A in the vit rotation BUT NOT TWO OFTEN,say once every two weeks,NO MORE!!

Don't get them too fat. Fab frogs too keep,ours have always been silly bold and inquisitive,even from tiny things they just seem not bothered much by humans

good luck

Stu


----------



## Girino (Dec 8, 2014)

Thanks for the advice,seems the set ups I am using will be fine,surprised about the development time for a small frog.Would you only advise purchasing sub adult/adult frogs
Tell


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Girino said:


> Thanks for the advice,seems the set ups I am using will be fine,surprised about the development time for a small frog.Would you only advise purchasing sub adult/adult frogs
> Tell


say 5 months,onwards.
Tell, search the hell out of my room thread( Da dart room) here,mysties were our 2nd/3rd frog,there will be lots of stuff relating to them there,in the earlier stages of my singularly long thread. It's always cool watching another guy learning the ropes,I oft think there is more for the next guy than from someone who has learnt it,ha not me, one sees more of the mistakes.

research dendrobates.org too kiddo there is stuff you should know about mysties there!!!

Stu


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

ahem 

from this page on you can see stu's rock work building for his mystie viv http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/amphibians/589598-da-dart-room-n-shed-41.html

and the mystie page on dendrobates.org Dendrobates.org - Excidobates mysteriosus


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

:gasp:

merry chrimbo 

Joe/Paula

Stu


----------

